

Why only TPB and not other sites - mijnpc

Why does it seem like that only TPB are under attack, when there are so many other torrent sites out there.
======
ScottWhigham
What makes you think the others aren't constantly under attack? I think
there's only so much bandwidth/space the average person is willing to give to
"torrent site problems". That probably leaves room for only one, maybe two
sites to make headlines. That's my guess at least.

------
mtgx
TPB is the largest public torrent site.

TPB is "constantly under attack" only because it managed to be so resilient.
They've already killed other huge torrent sites such as isohunt, demonoid and
others, and it didn't take them that many tries.

~~~
mijnpc
I guess that's probably the reason... Thanks

